# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  synoviale chondromatose schouder

## melissa85

hallo iedereen , 

ik ben begin september geopereerd na een lange tijd zeer veel pijn gehad te hebben in men schouder. we dachten allemaal dat het aan men beroep lag omdag ik steeds dezelfde beweging maak en met men arm boven men schouder moet werken. 
op het eerste zicht bleken het ontstekingen te zijn ben dus eerst behandelt met cortisonespuiten . Toen die niet bleken te helpen heeft de orthopedist dan uiteindelijk toch maar besloten een kijkoperatie uit te voeren om de ontztoken slijmbeurs weg te halen en wat bot af te schrapen om meer plek te hebben. 
toen hebben ze dus ontdekt dat ik chondromatose heb in men schouder. ik kende het niet , omdat het ook zo zeldzaam is. 
nu ben ik bang dat het gaat terug komen en dat er mij dan weer zo een operatie te wachten staat , want dat viel echt niet mee achteraf , heb veel pijn gehad. 
zijn er hier nog mensen met deze aandoening? en hebben jullie dit al meerdere keren gekregen of ... 
ben wel benieuwd.

ben trouwens 28 jaar , wat vrij jong is . 

groetjs

----------

